# 3 Tank Breeder Stand



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

I just finished my 3 tank breeder stand. It houses a 40 gallon, 30 gallon and a 20 gallon. I think it came out pretty good and thought that I would share.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

How's that monster being filtered?


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks really good :thumb: How tall is that?



dsouthworth said:


> How's that monster being filtered?


Looks like he's got an HOB on each tank, and the filter size differentiating with the tank size.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks very nice and gets a lot of bang for the buck on room space. They may be a little awkward to work in but then we all have to give a little to get what we want. Nice way you've covered the spaces between tanks. Do you have a way to hold the flaps up while working? Hydraulics, props or other DIY gizmos? I'm always looking for some good ideas!


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks good man.

I would have a step ladder built in thou for that top tank


----------



## chptunes (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool idea.. I like it. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Each tank has a hob filter. The total setup is 80 inches tall from floor to top of the hood. Each tank has a access door that flips up and stays in the open position by resting on a small ledge that the hinges are on. Easy to clean, even the top tank is no problem because the top tanks hood is removeable.


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Very very nice, there is only a few DIY stands on here that I like. I see most people dump all of there money in the framing which is way over built and never use any quality wood and always paint them to give them that "ikea cheap look" glad you took the time to stain it and make it a nice piece of furniture. My only concern is that canopy is gonna be a pain to take off every time. But there is only so much cleaning you can do even when I canopy opens up. How do you feed the fish in the top tank? Or does the canopy open?

Good job! :thumb:


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, I used quality wood and stained the entire thing mahogany, with the exception of the inside of the top hood. I painted the inside of the top hood with a good white exterior paint. I did this because the top tank is open without a glass or plastic tank lid. The paint on the inside of the top hood will prevent the wood from warping due to moisture and the white reflects light back into tank. Here is a pic with all three access doors open for feeding or maintenance...


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks really good. :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I see how simple you have solved the lid question. The space available in front of the upper tanks didn't show well in the first pics. Good thinking! =D>

Point of order! I grew up in a house where most of the furniture was homemade and stained. I go for the "cheap Ikea look" as the stain leaves all the wood defects showing!! I don't like the "cheap" look where the fasteners show. :lol:


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> I see how simple you have solved the lid question. The space available in front of the upper tanks didn't show well in the first pics. Good thinking! =D>
> 
> Point of order! I grew up in a house where most of the furniture was homemade and stained. I go for the "cheap Ikea look" as the stain leaves all the wood defects showing!! I don't like the "cheap" look where the fasteners show. :lol:[/
> 
> ...


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice work, great use of the floorspace. I've been toying with going three high but with 4' X2' tanks I'm a little nervous.


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

juststayinthecave said:


> Nice work, great use of the floorspace. I've been toying with going three high but with 4' X2' tanks I'm a little nervous.


I know what you mean. Im currently starting to draw out my next tank stand project. Im thinking a 6-55 gallon stand, 2 wide x 3 high. I want to fill a 8 1/2 wide by 8 foot wall with a cabinet that houses 6 55 gallon tanks. I may back down to 4 tanks though 2x2.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Hi Bradyk, I don't think Pfunmo is mocking or bashing you or anyone. He just likes to participate on the forum. He is one of the more knowledgable posters on this forum and his point, that stain leaves the defects in the wood showing while paint covers up the defects, is valid. However, I do like the dark stain and if I was going to use quality lumber, then I would stain it. If I could only afford cheaper lumber then I would paint it.

I like this stand and have been thinking about doing something similar in stacking 3 tanks like that to maximize my floor space, but my concern is in having room to maintain the tanks. How many inches do you have between the tanks?


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

When the lids are open, i have roughly 10 1/2" tall opening for maintanence which is plenty in my opinion. I also have the stand out away from the wall enough to allow access to the filters from behind or through the front doors. The only thing I would change which i may still do is add some peek-a-boo portholes on the sides for my kids to look through. I think they would dig it.


----------

